# Tips on removing stringy stuff from pumpkin?



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm trying to make a pumpkin soup IN the pumpkin. Got seeds out, but how do I get most of the stringy stuff? It's a small pumpkin. I've tried pulling and scraping with a spoon.

Any ideas?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Use your hands. It's pretty much the only way.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I use my fingers, but I have a grapefruit spoon that's sharp around the edges and it's the only reason I hang on to it







. It actually works good. If you have any small utensil that has a sharp or jagged edge you might try that


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Today I scraped out a pumpkin using my fingernails, and one of those Pampered Chef scrapers that come with their stoneware.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Bake the pumpkin until the flesh begins to soften first, then remove the strings with a spoon.


----------



## EmeraldGardener (Sep 9, 2008)

I keep a few "used" canning lids around( the ones that you just pried off of the stewed tomatoes IYKWIM) -- they do great for scraping the guts out of pumpkins-- the kids can hold the little ones and I use the larger ones-- it should do fine for you to scrap that stringy goo out with.


----------

